# Attaching driftwood together.Glue or Screw?



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

I would not use metal screws... 

Your best bet would be aquarium safe silicone. Make sure it does not contain anything that prevents mildew as this is probably toxic for your fish


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Super Glue gel will work great


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Zip ties, or screws, stainless steel ones would be good.


----------



## dtaubert (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754555
this stuff dries white but i used it to hold a piece of driftwood to a rock so it stayed down then hid the white with gravel


----------



## danio5988 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Safe silicone or superglue would work best!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

x2 on zip ties or stainless steel screws. Stainless wire will work well too if you can find some.

Silicone will work (Followed by appropriate drying time/curing time), but super glue breaks down underwater. It works on plants because their roots generally attach themselves to the item they're glued to before the glue breaks down.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

AquaMend two-part epoxy.


----------

